# Cage makeover



## Soniclg (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello!

My hedgie is almost 2 years old. I'd like to change up his cage. Right now he's in a rabbit (I guess you could call it) cage. I want him to have more room. Im looking into C&C cages but need major help!

How big should I make the cage? Right now he doesn't have much room to play. 

I did purchase a very large sheet of Coroplast but haven't messed with that yet.

I'm currently using a Care Fresh white bedding which he loves to burrow in but have noticed a lot of people using fleece? Does fleece hide the smell better? He is messy, he throws his food around and sometimes it gets in his bowl. I do keep a small tray under the bowls.

Since he's almost 2 years old is it probably too late to litter train him? No one explained that when I first got him. He goes a lot on his wheel and in a certain corner.

Any help would be appreciated! &#55357;&#56842; Thank you!


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Soniclg said:


> How big should I make the cage? Right now he doesn't have much room to play.


I have made my boys cage about 2x3 grids for the base with a 2x2 top area and he seems pretty happy with it. of course the rule is generally go as big as you can, hedgies always love the extra room. I'm even considering expanding mine a bit more to make him a large tunnel area.



Soniclg said:


> I'm currently using a Care Fresh white bedding which he loves to burrow in but have noticed a lot of people using fleece? Does fleece hide the smell better? He is messy, he throws his food around and sometimes it gets in his bowl. I do keep a small tray under the bowls.


I wouldn't say it hides the smell, but it is easier to clean when dirty in my opinion. I'd recommend getting a 5 gal bucket with a lid for ht e dirty laundry to cut smell. 1-3 changes weekly does if for most people. I personally change Poppy's top area 3 times a week since thats where he eats and makes a HUGE mess doing so, the bottom gets changed 1-2 times a week and my smells stay pretty tolerable. (Need to do daily washes on the wheel again, I've slacked to every other day for the past two weeks, an doh boy can I smell the difference).



Soniclg said:


> Since he's almost 2 years old is it probably too late to litter train him? No one explained that when I first got him. He goes a lot on his wheel and in a certain corner.


I don't think it is too late, just try to work with what he likes. try putting the litter box in the corner he likes to use and "seed" it with some of his poop. Hopefully he will take to it. However bare in mind that not all hedgies will do this. My boy was litter trained a while until one days he just decided he didnt want to anymore :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing to think of with a C&C cage is you'll probably need a bigger heat set up as they are more open and you have to make sure you can have a lid that covers the entire cage. Many hedgehogs won't use a second level either.


----------

